# Flip Saunders says he expects Nikola Pekovic to be back with T’Wolves next season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Nikola Pekovic had a breakout year for the Timberwolves, and is a very nice piece to have as a core member of the starting lineup for a team on the rise.
> 
> New president of basketball operations Flip Saunders intends to keep it that way in Minnesota, and said that even though Pekovic is a restricted free agent this summer, he expects to b able to retain the big man’s services.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....-pekovic-to-be-back-with-twolves-next-season/


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Pek is a solid player to have for the Wolves. Hopefully we comes back even better next season with a (hopefully) healthy Wolves squad.


----------

